# محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية لتحلية المياه Solar Thermal Desalination Plants



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

محطات الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية لتحلية المياه
Solar Thermal Desalination Plants

حيث ان هذه المحطات لاتختلف عن محطات الطاقة الحرارية لتحلية المياه .. 
وأثناء كتابة موضوع عن ذلك .. 
وقع بين يدي موضوع شامل مفيد عن ذلك أحببت نقله .. 
والله الموفق..
وإليكم الموضوع .​ 

في هذا الموضوع سوف ألخص بشكل مبسط جداً أشهر طريقتين لتحلية مياه البحر وأكثرها شيوعاً ألا وهما:​ 
1- التقطير الومضي المتعدد المراحل - Multi-Stage Flash Distillation​ 
2- التناضح العكسي - Reverse Osmosis​ 
*أولاً: طريقة التقطير الومضي المتعدد المراحل*​ 
إن عملية تقطير الماء المالح هي عملية بدائية و سهلة للغاية فهي ببساطة عملية غلي الماء المالح ومن ثم تكثيف بخاره الذى يصبح بعدها ماء مقطر. فإذا ضخينا ماء البحر بواسطة مضخة إلى سخان كبير ورفعنا درجة الحرارة فإن الماء يبدأ بالتبخر. ثم نأخذ هذا البخار ونمرره في انبوب يمر في وسط ماء البحر البارد نسبياً قبل دخول ماء البحر هذا إلى السخان فإن البخار يتكثف ويتحول إلى ماء مقطر وهكذا تتم عملية التقطير ببساطة.​ 
لزيادة كفاءة وكمية المياه المقطرة استغل العلماء حقيقة علمية أخرى ألا وهي أن درجة غليان الماء تتناسب تناسباً طردياً مع الضغط الواقع على الماء، ويغلي الماء عند درجة 100 مئوية تحت الضغط الجوى العادى و كلما انخفض الضغط انخفضت درجة غليان الماء.​ 
فإذا رجعنا إلى مثالنا السابق وأخذنا ماء البحر المتبقي في السخان ووضعناه في وعاء آخر تحت ضغط منخفض فإن هذا الماء سيغلى تحت ضغط منخفض معين بدون تسخين الماء مرة أخرى وسنحصل على بخار ومن ثم ماء مقطر من هذا الوعاء.​ 
فإذا كررنا هذه العملية من إدخال الماء المالح في أوعية متتالية وجعلنا الضغط في كل وعاء أقل من الضغط في الوعاء السابق بما يكفي لغلي الماء في الوعاء حصلنا على مايسمى بالتقطير الومضي المتعدد المراحل والرسمة التالية توضح أساسيات هذه الطريقة:​ 



​ 
إضغط على الصورة لتكبيرها​ 

لدينا في هذه الصورة عدة خزانات لتقطير ماء البحر موصلة ببعضها البعض على التوالي. يدخل ماء البحر في آخر خزان في آخر مرحلة ومن ثم إلى المرحلة التى قبلها وهكذا حتى يصل ماء البحر إلى مكان إدخال بخار التسخين حيث تتم عملية التبادل الحراري وتسخين ماء البحر إلى حوالى 116 درجة مئوية. يدخل ماء البحر بعد ذلك في خزان المرحلة الأولى ويبدأ تخفيض الضغط حتى يغلي ومن ثم يتصاعد البخارحتى يصل إلى السطح المبرد بواسطة ماء البحر الداخل فيتكثف ويسقط الماء المقطرويتجمع في الوعاء المخصص له. يخرج بعد ذلك ماء البحر من الرحلة الأولى والذي زادت نسبة تركيز الملح به بعد تبخر نسبة منه ويدخل إلى خزان المرحلة الثانية حيث ينخفض الضغط فيه أكثر بواسطة عملية شفط الهواء مما يؤدى إلى غليان الماء وتبخره وصعود البخار إلى الأعلى حيث يتكثف ويتحول إلى ماء مقطرفي عملية مكررة في كل حيث يكون الضغط في كل مرحلة أقل من التى قبلهاحتى يخرج في النهاية محلول ملحي عالي نسبة التركيز لايمكن معالجته أكثر.​ 
في محطات تحلية مياه البحر عندنا في الكويت والتى تعمل على طريقة التقطير الومضي المتعدد المراحل يتم خلط ناتج الماء المقطر مع مياه الآبار قليلة الملوحة لإنتاج مياه عذبة صالحة للشرب.​ 
إذن يتبين لنا مما سبق أن طريقة التقطير الومضي المتعدد المراحل تحتاج إلى شيئين مهمين لكي تعمل ألا وهما *الطاقة الحرارية* اللازمة لإنتاج بخار التسخين وتحتاج أيضاً إلى *الطاقة الكهربائية* اللازمة لتشغيل مضخات المياه وأجهزة التحكم وكل المعدات اللازمة لخلط ومعالجة المياه​ 
لنرجع الآن إلى رسمة محطة الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية مع محطة تحلية مياه البحر الموجودة لنرى كيف يمكن لهذه المحطة الكهربائية الشمسية تحلية مياه البحر كناتج ثانوي​ 



إضغط على الرسمة لتكبيرها​ 

الرسمة أعلاه تبين طريقة عمل محطة الطاقة الشمسية أثناء النهار حيث تعكس مرايا الحقل الشمسي أشعة الشمس على البرج الثابت ومن ثم تتم عملية تحويل الماء إلى بخار محمص وكذلك يتم تسخين الملح المذاب وتخزينه لاستعمال حرارته فيما بعد.​ 

بعد ذلك يندفع البخار المحمص إلى المولد التوربيني ويتسبب في دورانه مما يولد الكهرباء. بعدها يخرج البخار من التوربينة حيث يدخل في المبادل الحراري لمحطة التقطير مما يرفع درجة حرارة ماء البحر وفي نفس الوقت يتكثف البخار ويعاد تدويره ليسخن مرة أخرى ويتجه إلى التوربينة وهكذا. بعد رفع درجة حرارة ماء البحر تبدأ محطة تحلية الماء عملها بطريقة التقطير الومضي المتعدد المراحل والتى سبق شرحها.​ 






إضغط على الرسمة لتكبيرها​ 

الرسمة أعلاه تبين عملية تشغيل المحطة الشمسية الحرارية أثناء الليل والاستعاضة عن حرارة الشمس بالحرارة المخزنة في الملح المذاب والذي يعمل على تحويل الماء إلى بخار ومن ثم تحميصه بواسطة خزانات الملح المذاب الموجودة في أعلى الصورة. وتتم باقي عمليات المحطة من إنتاج الكهرباء وتقطير مياه البحر كما ذكرنا سابقاً.​ 







إضغط على الرسمة لتكبيرها​ 

الرسمة أعلاه تبين طريقة عملية تشغيل المحطة الشمسية الحرارية في حالة رداءة الطقس مثل وجود غيوم أوعواصف أوغبار فيتم في مثل هذه الحالات استخدام وقود ثانوي مثل الغاز أو مشتقات النفط أو الهيدروجين وذلك لتشغيل المحطة بالكامل حتى تتحسن الظروف الجوية​ 


تبين لنا الآن إمكانية تصميم محطة الطاقة الشمسية لإنتاج *الكهرباء والماء* تعمل على مدار 24 ساعة في اليوم و 365 يوماً في السنة​ 



والآن لنشرح الطريقة الثانية لتحلية ماء البحر​ 
*ثانياً: طريقة التناضح العكسي*​ 




إضغط على الرسمة لتكبيرها​ 

إن نظرية التناضح العكسي سهلة جداً للفهم والتطبيق العملي فلو نظرنا إلى الجهة اليسرى من الرسمة أعلاه نجد خزانين متجاورين ويوجد بينهما غشاء شبه نفاذ به مسامات صغيرة جداً تسمح بمرور جزيئات الماء النقي وتمنع مرور الأملاح بنسبة تصل لأكثر من 99% وكذلك تمنع الملوثات والشوائب وحتى الجراثيم والبكتيريا.​ 


ففي الجهة اليسرى من الرسمة أعلاه نجد أن أحد الخزانين به ماء البحر المالح والثاني به ماء عذب نقي، فإذا ترك الخزانين تحت ضغط متساوى بينهما وليكن الضغط الجوي العادي تبدأ عملية التناضح الطبيعية بعبور الماء عبر الغشاء من الجهة الأقل ملوحة إلى الجهة الأكثر ملوحة ونرى ذلك بوضوح في ارتفاع مستوى الماء في خزان الماء المالح وهذا بسبب عبور الماء العذب لجهة الماء المالح.​ 


والآن نأتي إلى الجزء المهم من هذه العملية، فبالنظر إلى الجهة اليمنى من الرسمة أعلاه، نجد أنه لو قمنا بوضع ضغط عالي على ماء البحر المالح نجد أن اتجاه مرور الماء ينعكس و يحدث من جهة ماء البحر المالح إلى جهة الماء العذب بعد أن تخلص من الأملاح والأوساخ وأصبح ماءً عذباً نقياً.​ 


وبهذه الطريقة يمكننا الحصول على كميات ضخمة من المياه العذبة من ماء البحر ولا نحتاج إلى تسخين الماء وغليه كما هو الحال في طريقة التقطير الومضي المتعدد المراحل و إنما نحتاج فقط إلى *الكهرباء* فقط لتشغيل مضخات الضغط العالي وأجهزة التحكم الأخرى. *والكهرباء* تأتي من المحطة الشمسية الحرارية كما ذكرت سابقاً​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لفهم كيفية عمل محطة الطاقة الشمسية ( concentrating solar power (CSP) ) يجب أولا فهم كيفية عمل محطات توليد القوى الكهربائية التقليدية .​ 

في المحطة التقليدية توجد سخانات ضخمة (Boilers ) حيث يتم حرق الغاز أو مشتقات النفط لتسخين الماء إلى درجات حرارة عالية جدا , يتحول الماء بعدها إلى بخار يندفع بقوة إلي توربينات مؤديا إلى دورانها و ينتج عن هذا الدوران طاقة كهربائية تنقل عن طريق شبكات التوزيع الكهربائية إلي مختلف قطاعات الدولة من مصانع و منازل الخ...​ 





​ 
محطة الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية مع نظام الملح المذاب للتخزين​

 
محطة الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية مع محطة تحلية ماء​




في محطة الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية يتم تسخين الماء في السخانات بواسطة أشعة الشمس ولكن قبل أن تتم عملية التسخين هذه يجب أولا تركيز أشعة الشمس تركيزا شديدا و هذا ما يحصل في الحقل الشمسي.​ 





الحقل الشمسي






إن الحقل الشمسي عبارة عن مئات أو آلاف المرايا العاكسة ( Heliostats Mirrors) المصفوفة في خطوط شبه دائرية. وكل مرآة عاكسة مثبتة علي قاعدة تشبه تماما قاعدة دش الستلايت المتحرك, حيث تقوم كل هذه المرايا بعكس و تركيز أشعة الشمس علي برج ثابت يصل ارتفاعه إلى عشرات الأمتار. و تتحرك كل هذه المرايا مع حركة الشمس بحيث تتبعها بدقة ليتم عكس أشعة الشمس بأعلى تركيز ممكن علي البرج الثابت في عملية مشابهة لحركة زهرة عباد الشمس. و تتم في داخل البرج الثابت عملية تسخين الماء و تحويله إلى البخار اللازم في عملية توليد الطاقة الكهربائية التقليدية.​ 



السؤال المهم في هذه العملية هو: ما هي مساحة الأرض التي تحتاجها محطة الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية؟​ 



بعد تجارب الدول الصناعية مثل الولايات المتحدة و ألمانيا و أسبانيا، يقول العلماء و الخبراء في هذا المجال أنه بالتكنولوجيا المتوفرة حاليا و التي تتطور بسرعة يمكن توليد جيجا وات واحدة بمساحة قدرها 33 كم مربع وأنه يمكن لمساحة قدرها 1% من الصحراء الكبرى إنتاج كل احتياجات العالم من الطاقة. و من المعلوم أيضا أن قدرة محطات القوة الكهربائية في الكويت حاليا تعادل تقريبا عشرة جيجا وات. و هذا يعني إننا نحتاج إلى 330 كم مربع من الأرض أي تقريبا 2% من المساحة الكلية لدولة الكويت و البالغة 17818 كم مربع لإنتاج كل احتياجاتنا الحالية من الكهرباء.​ 



و مع تقدم التكنولوجيا في هذا المجال أمكن خفض هذه المساحة. فقد استطاعت الشركات المصنعة للمرايا العاكسة و الأبراج الثابتة تقليص المساحة إلي تقريبا 15 كم مربع لكل جيجا وات واحدة مما يعني 150 كم مربع فقط أي في أقل من 1% من مساحة الكويت لتغطية إحتياجاتنا من الطاقة.​ 







​ 








​ 





قد يتساءل البعض منا هل من الممكن توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من المحطات الشمسية في الليل و أثناء موسم الغبار والأمطار؟​ 



الجواب نعم.​ 



من الممكن إنتاج الكهرباء من هذه المحطات في الليل و بكفاءة عالية و ذلك بتخزين الفائض الحراري الكبير من الطاقة الشمسية في مادة ملحية تسمي الملح المذاب (Molten Salt ) الذي يمكنه تخزين الطاقة الحرارية في خزانات و من ثم يتم إعادة استخدامها في الليل في عملية إنتاج البخار عن طريق عملية التبادل الحراري. كما يمكن إضافة الغاز أو مشتقات النفط كوقود ثانوي في حالة هبوب العواصف و الغبار و الأمطار و تسمي هذه العملية ب ( Hybrid System).​
منقول بتصرف 

 ​


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الاستاذ الفاضل 
في حاله استخدام الالواح التراميكا واستخدام السائل الانتكونخلانتي بالامكان الاستفاده من السخان ٢٤ ساعه عن طريق تمرير السائل في دائره مغلقه من الالواح الي السخان والعكس واضمن لك درجه حراره للماء ٩٥ درجه علي الاقل وكل الكهرباء المستخدمه تتمثل في الموتور المحرك للدائره وحجمه يتبع عدد الالواح هذه الالواح من السهل صنعها محليا والاستفاده منها اشكرك علي موضوعك القيم


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الصور تحتوي علي بعض الالواح التي قمت بتركيبها في مدريد تحتوي هذه الالواح بالداخل علي سربنتينه نحاس معذوله حراريا وبالاعلي تلا تمتص الاشعه وتتميز بانخفاض الاشعاع بتمرير سائل الجيلكول داخل السربنتينه سيكتسب حراره تفوق ال ١٢٠ درجه وبتمرير السائل داخل انابيب نحاس معزوله يمكن استخدامه كسخان لغليان المياه المنظومه التي بالصور منظومه منزليه لتسخين المياه للمنازل وتعمل بتفوق مع درجات الحراره المنخفضه في مدريد تصنيع هذه الالواح وتركيبها سهل جدا


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

في حاله الرغبه في عدم استخدام الكهرباء يمكن استخدام كل بلاكه علي حدي وذلك بوضع المقطر في ارتفاع اعلي من البلاكه وخلط الجيلكول داخل البلاكه بالماء مع توصيل السخان من طرفيه الاعلي والاسفل الي المقطر وفي حاله وصول الجليكول للدرجه المطلوبه سيقوم بتحويل الماء المخلوط الي بخار يرتفع حيث المقطر ويقوم المقطر بتكثيف البخار الي ماء وعودته الي البانيل من الجزء الاسفل ودي فكره عمل السخان 
وهتتحول درجه حراره الماء في المقطر الي ٩٥ درجه علي الاقل طوال اليوم عن طريق التبادل الحراري وفي حاله اتخدام اكثر من مقطر علي التوالي ستحصل علي نتيجه طيبه هذا والتوفيق اولا واخيرا من عند الله


----------



## م سامى زكى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*مساعدة ؟*

لو سمحت عايز أعرف كيف أعمل Simulition لللنظام حرارى به(أشعة شمسية +مرايا مجمعة+ماص للاشعة ) Solar Distillation


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2009)

م سامى زكى قال:


> لو سمحت عايز أعرف كيف أعمل Simulition لللنظام حرارى به(أشعة شمسية +مرايا مجمعة+ماص للاشعة ) Solar Distillation



الأخ المهندس زكي 
وضعت ملفات بموضوع الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149136-2/

المشاركة رقم 14
وفقكم الله .. وبارك فيكم..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 سبتمبر 2009)

كريم الصحراوي قال:


> الاستاذ الفاضل
> في حاله استخدام الالواح التراميكا واستخدام السائل الانتكونخلانتي بالامكان الاستفاده من السخان ٢٤ ساعه عن طريق تمرير السائل في دائره مغلقه من الالواح الي السخان والعكس واضمن لك درجه حراره للماء ٩٥ درجه علي الاقل وكل الكهرباء المستخدمه تتمثل في الموتور المحرك للدائره وحجمه يتبع عدد الالواح هذه الالواح من السهل صنعها محليا والاستفاده منها اشكرك علي موضوعك القيم


 
الأخ الفاضل مهندس كريم 

أشكر لك إضافتك للموضوع .. بمشاركاتك القيمة..

وفقك الله...​


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جهد طيب شكـــــــــــــــرا


----------



## Sunset101 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ما هي الاجهزة المستخدمة لتصخين الماء في عملية التقطير ؟ و ما هي اجود انواع المواد المستخدمة ؟


----------



## محمد شنفير (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع متكامل ورااائع جداً ومفيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد زيدان القيسي قال:


> جهد طيب شكـــــــــــــــرا


 

الأخ المهندس محمد زيدان القيسي 
بارك الله فيك..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

Sunset101 قال:


> ما هي الاجهزة المستخدمة لتصخين الماء في عملية التقطير ؟ و ما هي اجود انواع المواد المستخدمة ؟


 
الأخ sunset101 

هناك موضوع بالقسم تم مناقشة موضوع 
الاجهزة المستخدمة لتسخين الماء في عملية التقطير..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد شنفير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وبارك الله فيكم


 

وعليكم السلام وجزاكم الله كل خير
 أخي المهندس محمد شنفير.​


----------



## emad986 (14 يناير 2010)

ارجو المساعده solar still
ارجو من الخوه الكرام من لديه اى معلومات عن solar water still 
تصميم +ابعاد +ذو كفاءه عاليه 
وشكراااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يناير 2010)

eng.anas alezzo قال:


> بارك الله فيك موضوع متكامل ورااائع جداً ومفيد


 
وبارك فيك أخي المهندس أنس.
شاكر مرورك.​


----------



## hf002010 (25 يناير 2010)

برجاء اى معلومات او شرح عن المحطات بنظام الدورة المركبة وغلايات لاستعادة الطاقة تستخدم عادم الوحدات الغازية لتشغيل التوربينات البخارية 
محطة الكريمات الشمسية الحرارية
واجهزة القياس المستخدمة بهذة المحطات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أبريل 2010)

emad986 قال:


> ارجو المساعده solar still
> ارجو من الخوه الكرام من لديه اى معلومات عن solar water still
> تصميم +ابعاد +ذو كفاءه عاليه
> وشكراااا


 
*SolAqua*

Search


Solar Still Basics
Rainkit™ 990
Rainmaker™ 550 Solar Distiller
Solar Meter
http://www.solaqua.com/solstilconki.html
view cart


Home > Solar Still Basics
Solar Still Basics





Solar Still Basics
Item#: solstilbas




Product Description

*[SIZE=+3]Introduction
[/SIZE]*
Solar Still Background | Still Operation 
Still Water Production | Distillation Purification Capabilities 






The basic principles of solar water distillation are simple yet effective, as distillation replicates the way nature makes rain. The sun's energy heats water to the point of evaporation. As the water evaporates, water vapor rises, condensing on the glass surface for collection. This process removes impurities such as salts and heavy metals as well as eliminates microbiological organisms. The end result is water cleaner than the purest rainwater. The SolAqua still is a passive solar distiller that only needs sunshine to operate. There are no moving parts to wear out.


The distilled water from a SolAqua still does not acquire the "flat" taste of commercially distilled water since the water is not boiled (which lowers pH). Solar stills use natural evaporation and condensation, which is the rainwater process. This allows for natural pH buffering that produces excellent taste as compared to steam distillation. Solar stills can easily provide enough water for family drinking and cooking needs.

Solar distillers can be used to effectively remove many impurities ranging from salts to microorganisms and are even used to make drinking water from seawater. SolAqua stills have been well received by many users, both rural and urban, from around the globe. SolAqua solar distillers can be successfully used anywhere the sun shines.

The SolAqua solar stills are simple and have no moving parts. They are made of quality materials designed to stand-up to the harsh conditions produced by water and sunlight. Operation is simple: water should be added (either manually or automatically) once a day through the still's supply fill port. Excess water will drain out of the overflow port and this will keep salts from building up in the basin. Purified drinking water is collected from the output collection port. 
*Supply Fill Port: *Water should be added to the still via this port. Water can be added either manually or automatically. Normally, water is added once a day (in the summer it's normally best to fill in the late evening and in the winter, in the early morning). _Care should be taken to add the water at a slow enough flow rate to prevent splashing onto the interior of the still glazing or overflowing into the collection trough._


*Overflow Port: *Once the still basin has filled, excess water will flow out of this port. SolAqua recommends three times daily distilled water production to be allowed to overflow from the still on a daily basis to prevent salt build-up in the basin. If your still produced 2 gallons of product water then you should add 6 gallons of fresh feedwater through the fill port. If flushed like this on a daily basis, the overflow water can be used for other uses as appropriate for your feedwater (for example, landscape watering).


*Distilled Output Collection Port: *Purified drinking water is collected from this port, typically with a glass collection container. Stills that are mounted on the roof can have the distillate output piped directly to an interior collection container. For a newly installed still, allow the collection trough to be self-cleaned by producing water for a couple of days before using the distillate output. 


*[SIZE=+2]Solar Still Background[/SIZE]*
Solar distillation is a tried and true technology. The first known use of stills dates back to 1551 when it was used by Arab alchemists. Other scientists and naturalists used stills over the coming centuries including Della Porta (1589), Lavoisier (1862), and Mauchot (1869).


The first "conventional" solar still plant was built in 1872 by the Swedish engineer Charles Wilson in the mining community of Las Salinas in what is now northern Chile (Region II). This still was a large basin-type still used for supplying fresh water using brackish feedwater to a nitrate mining community. The plant used wooden bays which had blackened bottoms using logwood dye and alum. The total area of the distillation plant was 4,700 square meters. On a typical summer day this plant produced 4.9 kg of distilled water per square meter of still surface, or more than 23,000 liters per day. This first stills plant was in operation for 40 years!


Over the past century, literally hundreds of solar still plants and thousands of individual stills have been built around the world. SolAqua stills have built upon years of still research and development, use NSF and FDA approved materials, and are the state of the art for commercial solar still distillation.



*[SIZE=+2]Still Operation[/SIZE]*
A solar still operates on the same principle as rainwater: evaporation and condensation. The water from the oceans evaporates, only to cool, condense, and return to earth as rain. When the water evaporates, it removes only pure water and leaves all contaminants behind. Solar stills mimic this natural process.


A SolAqua single basin solar still has a top cover made of glass, with an interior surface made of a waterproof membrane. This interior surface uses a blackened material to improve absorption of the sun's rays. Water to be cleaned is poured into the still to partially fill the basin. The glass cover allows the solar radiation (short-wave) to pass into the still, which is mostly absorbed by the blackened base. The water begins to heat up and the moisture ******* of the air trapped between the water surface and the glass cover increases. The base also radiates energy in the infra-red region (long-wave) which is reflected back into the still by the glass cover, trapping the solar energy inside the still (the "greenhouse" effect). The heated water vapor evaporates from the basin and condenses on the inside of the glass cover. In this process, the salts and microbes that were in the original water are left behind. Condensed water trickles down the inclined glass cover to an interior collection trough and out to a storage bottle.


The still is filled each morning or evening, and the total water production for the day is collected at that time. The still will continue to produce distillate after sundown until the water temperature cools down. Feedwater should be added each day that roughly exceeds the distillate production to provide proper flushing of the basin water and to clean out excess salts left behind during the evaporation process.


The intensity of solar energy falling on the still is the single most important parameter affecting production. The daily distilled water output (M e in kg/m2 day) is the amount of energy utilized in vaporizing water in the still (Q e in J/m2 day) over the latent heat of vaporization of water (L in J/kg). Solar still efficiency  is the amount of energy utilized in vaporizing water in the still over the amount of incident solar energy on the still (Q t in J/m2 day). These can be expressed as:

Solar still production: M e = Q e / L
Solar still efficiency: n = Q e / Q t

Typical efficiencies for single basin solar stills approach 60 percent. General operation is simple and requires facing the still towards solar noon, putting water in the still every morning to fill and flush the basin, and recovering distillate from the collection reservoir (for example, glass bottles). Stills are modular and for greater water production requirements, several stills can be connected together in series and parallel as desired.
As water evaporates from the solar still basin, salts and other contaminants are left behind. Over time, these salts can build to the point of saturation if the still is not properly maintained and flushed on a regular basis. Properly operating a still requires about three times as much make-up water as the distillate produced each day. If the still produced 3 gallons of water, 9 gallons of make-up water should be added, of which 6 gallons leaves the still as excess. The excess water flushes the still basin through the overflow to prevent salt buildup. If this is done on a daily basis, the flushed water is of approximately the same quality as the original feedwater that was added to the still. The excess water is of suitable quality that it can be used to water landscaping, wash pots and pans, etc. No sediment or sludge will buildup if the still is properly operated and flushed daily.

*[SIZE=+2]Still Water Production[/SIZE]*
Solar still production is a function of solar energy (insolation) and ambient temperature. Production rates in the Southwest U.S. can average about 2 liters per day in the winter to over 6 liters per day during the summer, per square meter.
*[SIZE=+2]Distillation Purification Capabilities[/SIZE]*
Solar stills have proven to be highly effective in cleaning up water supplies to provide safe drinking water. The effectiveness of distillation for producing safe drinking water is well established and recognized. Most commercial stills and water purification systems require electrical or other fossil-fueled power sources. Solar distillation technology produces the same safe quality drinking water as other distillation technologies; only the energy source is different: the sun.
Distillation is the only stand alone point-of-use (POU) technology with National Sanitation Foundation (NSF) international certification for arsenic removal, under Standard 62. Solar distillation removes all salts as well as biological contaminants (for example,_cryptosporidium, E. coli, _etc.). There are many studies in the literature, such as tests conducted on solar stills at New Mexico State University and Sandia National Laboratories, that clearly verify solar stills' effectiveness in eliminating microbial contamination and salts. 


If you have any questions about what a solar still can effectively clean, please contact SolAqua for additional information.


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (23 يونيو 2010)

ارجو المساعدة اريد منكم 
شرح محطة التحلية التبخير الومضي متعددة المراحل msf
وايضا ارفاق معهم صور
بالاضافة كفاءة المجمع الشمسي وكيفية حسابه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يونيو 2010)

ابوتريكة الليبي قال:


> ارجو المساعدة اريد منكم
> شرح محطة التحلية التبخير الومضي متعددة المراحل msf
> وايضا ارفاق معهم صور
> بالاضافة كفاءة المجمع الشمسي وكيفية حسابه


 
الأخ م.ابوتريكة 

تجد في هذا الملف معلومات مفيدة .











مثبــت: تســخين الميـاه بالطاقة الشــمســية ‏(



1 2 3 4) ​


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك

احبك في الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2010)

ابوتريكة الليبي قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> احبك في الله


 

وبارك الله فيك أخي م ابو تريكة 

وأحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه.​


----------



## م/ تركي عطيه (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ... كم يكون ضغط المضخه عند التحلية بطريقة التناضح العكسي


----------



## ."السيلاوي". (14 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## ."السيلاوي". (15 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك وهناك بعض التعديلات على نظام التناضح العكسي فقط تخيلات في موضوع خاص ارجو ان تقيم هذه الافكار ومدى واقعيتها


----------



## ."السيلاوي". (15 يوليو 2013)

م/ تركي عطيه قال:


> شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ... كم يكون ضغط المضخه عند التحلية بطريقة التناضح العكسي



(50-60) bars of pressure


----------



## mkamal6160 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

:75: يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لكل المهتمين بايصال المعلومة المفيدة لنا ولكل البشرية وفقنا الله للسير على دربكم :75:
​


----------



## mkamal6160 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

يعجز اللسان عن تقديم الشكر لكل المهتمين بايصال المعلومة المفيدة لنا ولكل البشرية وفقنا الله للسير على دربكم


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (18 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات الطيبة


----------

